# Whats this one for?



## Majimaune (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok I saw that there was a new forum in the Bars and Inns section so I thought I would check it out. I thought I doesnt have a thing telling you whats going to be put in here so I thought I'd ask. So here I am asking. Whats it for? I can't thing of anything unless theres something in one of the others that is getting really popular and needs a new forum for its self.

It's not as if theres an announsement up the top either. Seeing as I'm not a mod. I can't say "Hey heres a new forum lets put anything in it we want and then sort it out later" sort of thing. (Sorry to all the Mods. out there but it sounded good in my head.) All I can say is "Whats this?"

Majimaune Leganimdok.


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 25, 2006)

I've been wondering what the heck this forum is doing here also.




Mods?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 25, 2006)

Nobody ever tells me anything. . .

I think this is what happens when you leave forums alone too much. After awhile little subforums start to appear. It's the equivelent of leaving the bunny slippers under the bed. They breed. . ..


----------



## Talierin (Jul 25, 2006)

*won't say what "The Floating Log" reminds her of* 

Apparently David forgot this one when he was putting in all the Inn forums. In case you haven't noticed, we have every single inn and pub from the books.

He said we can do with it what we want, so what do you want to do with it, if indeed you do want to do anything with it at all.






gosh I'm turning into jack sparrow...


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 26, 2006)

Okay so thats what The Floating Log is for. We can do anything we want, Muahahahahahahahaha...*breacks into a fit of coughs*.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 26, 2006)

Ah, a coughing forum. How . . . interesting.


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 26, 2006)

I know what I'm going to do with this forum. I'm going to have it all to myself and share it with 

no one
no one
no one
no one
no one
no one
no one

(nice 3d effect right?)


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 27, 2006)

If you think so Morgoththe1. At lest _I_ had an evil laugh. Maybe (seeing as that was my plan as well) we could take over it and not let anybody do anything. Be better if we got some mods. in on the plan though. What do you think? _It's ouss. Our own. Our pressusses._


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 27, 2006)

Hah, with your evil laugh and my evil street smarts, we would make a great team, I'm sure. But than again, I have to many other things to do than managing a forum 24/7. As I'm sure you to don't have the time.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah but we could still rule it. Maybe if we had more people then the chances of one being on would be higher then just us. Maybe NR might help. Muhahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.

Oh also I might not be here to much in the coming week. I'm in a musical you see. Just acting and in the chorus but I'll be at school most of the time so I'll try and get on there at the school computers.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Jul 30, 2006)

*has been watching from one corner and hasn't been able to completely hold back the slight smile that keeps wanting to tug at her lips* 

Mysteries? Strange happenings? *starts to step forward into a dusty beam of light* Pirates? 

Deary me but this could be promising. Though... One would have to think if there's anything missing from our fine establishment. There's a place for games, somewhere for works by our many fine members, even a few spots for fooling around, talking your mouth numb and or doing nothing at all. 

There has been so much brought here that I don't rightly know that I can just name something we may be missing.

On the other hand... What if we were to bring a few things over from 'Stuff and Bother'? Like the Inns that tend to get bogged down in and amongst the other randomish bits that are there. Like the 'Last Great House' and my dear 'Fat Balrog'? Or is there more then a few here that have something to say about doing such things? I's only thinking it might have been worth tossing out the thought. Never-mind me though. *nods slightly and leans back against the blank wall again*


----------



## Persephone (Jul 30, 2006)

The Floating Log used to be the place where all the poems were in. I think. I could be wrong.


----------



## Talierin (Jul 31, 2006)

No, we're not putting the inns here, they had their own forum for awhile and it just got too crazy and impossible to mod.

I don't have any ideas coming to mind yet for here.

edit: we should have a "Stump Webmaster" thread, hahaha


----------



## Ermundo (Jul 31, 2006)

umm, hahaha.....?


----------



## Persephone (Jul 31, 2006)

Maybe we can make this a place for ....Fanfiction?


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 31, 2006)

That's sort of the purpose of the Glittering caves, isn't it?

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=92


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 1, 2006)

Maybe it can be a forum about what strange forums we could dream up. Doesn't even require much effort. The only thread needed has been started, so we could have fun until we find something that would suit this place.

My suggestion: Group parody. Anyone, sort of like an RPG, writes a section about an existing piece of fiction and changes it. Sort of like Bored of the Rings. Any thoughts?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 2, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> Sort of like Bored of the Rings. Any thoughts?



You had me tell then.  

Nah... The idea isn't a bad one though. Not really.  Might think about it actually.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 2, 2006)

Okay this might sound strange but I really like my sport but I also like my acting. Sport is all put in Stuff and Bother. Acting and drama is nowhere to be seen by me at lest. Maybe we could move all the sport stuff into here. There might not be enough but I'm sure I could make some more sport threads.


----------



## Uminya (Aug 2, 2006)

Bring on the hooliganism. Didn't we ban politics for a reason?


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 3, 2006)

Ciryaher said:


> Didn't we ban politics for a reason?


 Who are you talking to there Cir.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 3, 2006)

I think it was a joke suggesting that we banned politics because they were controversial and sports might actually cause bloodshed. . .


----------



## Persephone (Aug 3, 2006)

So, is this going to be for something? Or can we decide what to use it for?


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 4, 2006)

Decide on what? We can't decide on no suggestions, or at least no formal ones.


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, I already have my own message board to run so I won't have the time to run this one. As for what we should all do, let's leave that up to the webmaster.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Morgoththe1 I thought you and I were going to try and rule this forum with the small things that we can do. Not much but we can influence people. We can maybe influence Elgee or Yaygollom to help us. NR you are most welcome to join our trying to rule the Floating Log.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 4, 2006)

RULE THE FLOATING LOG??? Madness! 

What is it? We don't even know...or perhaps we can make a wild guess... or even pretend that we have a guess even if we don't...or ...yeah.


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 4, 2006)

I was, but than there's my own little corner of the internet I have to tend to.
That reminds me, Majimaune (and Noldor to), I'm looking for Mods to keep the forum I have in check. I've known you guys for a while on this forum and I know you guys are up to it. Aurilis to, I'm sure is up to it to. So yea, if you guys want to, doesn't hesitate to PM me on my site.

But I'm getting off-topic. Anyway,



Narya said:


> RULE THE FLOATING LOG??? Madness!



Thanks for reminding me. Now I'll have it on my list of priorities.


----------



## Talierin (Aug 5, 2006)

Ummmmmm hellloooooooooo? I'm a mod, and I said previously that WM said we can decide what to do with it......... *coughs LOUDLY*


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 5, 2006)

Honestly, I don't have any great ideas . . . 

Unless we were to enact Ithy's old idea to split the Prancing pony into two segments, one where we discuss our work and other aspects of writing, another where we post our work for reading. 

If this were the case it would just take a bit of moving threads around (I'd do it) and we could be good to go with a mostly full forum over night.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 5, 2006)

Talierin said:


> Ummmmmm hellloooooooooo? I'm a mod,


I'm sorry Telierin. We need mods to help to take over this forum so your welcome to help.

We could pretend we know what this forum is for instead of just trying to decide what it's for.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 5, 2006)

HLGStrider said:


> Honestly, I don't have any great ideas . . .
> 
> Unless we were to enact Ithy's old idea to split the Prancing pony into two segments, one where we discuss our work and other aspects of writing, another where we post our work for reading.
> 
> If this were the case it would just take a bit of moving threads around (I'd do it) and we could be good to go with a mostly full forum over night.


 
I think I like this idea. We can use the floating log for all the reviews and comments so that the Prancing Pony side will be clean.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 6, 2006)

Sounds good to me. But why was this forum created? It seems as if everything is already covered.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 7, 2006)

Noldor_returned said:


> Sounds good to me. But why was this forum created? It seems as if everything is already covered.


Yeah I was thinking that.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 8, 2006)

You know, eons ago, me and Sausy and Aragorn27 all had this inn going called 'the 86-88ers Inn', which was basically an inn for that certain age group. We talked about life and really nothing at all, but it was a blast until *cough* Sausy and A21 *cough* abandoned me. 

Anyway, point being, what if the 'Floating Log' becomes a base of opperations for several different inns like this one. Like for instance, have an inn for members 14 and under, an inn for 15 to 17, 18 to 21, 22 to 30, 30 to 46, and 47 and up...or somthing like that...basicly a place to go hang with people your own age. 

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 8, 2006)

Tal's already stated, and I agree, that having an Inn forum just gets messy . . . and quickly.

I'm voting for the Prancing Pony split!
Give me the OK and I'll go at it!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm indifferent. I think it's the best idea so far, but is it worth splitting the Pony? If a few more things were added as well, it would be so much better, I believe.


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 8, 2006)

Personally I like Firawns idea.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Morgoth,

Hummm.....what does everyone else think...maybe we should have a forum wide vote. The head honchos did say it was for whatever WE, as in the forum members, wanted...


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 8, 2006)

Ugh. Argh. I write ---> Too many useless sections already! I am all about merging several! So what if some people have to scroll down a page or two to get to the thread they're looking for? *gasp!* Would I ask anyone to actually search between pages in one little section thing? Well, easily, and, of course! Why not? Making too many sections shows too much space unused, in my opinion. Also, why separate the Prancing Pony section if the threads will be about the same thing? Titles can easily explain where to go for what purposes, and leaving things together makes for less time spent searching other sections. To the idea of making places for certain age groups ---> Argh! Pure evil! Discrimination! There could be some achingly cool threads in that section, and some might not feel welcome just because they couldn't help being born in a certain year. *sniff*


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 9, 2006)

Personaly, I think that having the inns for differnt age groups would be a good thing, esp for new members. Some fifteen year old kid comes to TTF, and isn't sure where to start, how to first, and then BOOM! He sees a thread that says 'For 14 to 16 year olds' and he says, 'hey, I know I can fit in there, and then people my age who can relate to my level of interest and my newness to TTF can point me in the direction of threads I'll find interesting, and I'll be making friends!'.

You see? It's a great place to start for someone. I know this is a good concept because that's how our inn started. We were three youngsters, new to TTF, and wanted a place to chat and a place we could get to know people our age. It just works.

Yay, wouldn't you like it if there was a place where you could talk to people your age (21, right?) who had been interested in Tolkien about as long as you have been, and also you could be a mentor to new 21 year old members. 

So basically, it'll end alot of the BS that goes on in the 'Hey I'm new threads', and you don't feel guilty posting in this Inn after you've been a member for awhile. 

Okay, I'm rambling now, but do you get the point.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, I understand the point that you wish to make, but I am not a large fan of the thing. No offense, of course, but Ick! No, I wouldn't enjoy a place for other posters who happen to be the same age as myself! I possess no impulse to socialize with agewise peers. Intellectual peers, yes, which is why I would despise being shut out of a place full of superly cool ten or seventy year olds. Do not most people come to these sorts of website things to share or obtain knowledge and slash or entertainment? Why come to write at agewise peers? Is not such socialization more efficiently located in places geared for them? *scratches his head at wishes to fit in, shrugs, then rants about how Gollum is the hero*


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 9, 2006)

If the Pony was to be slpit why not just have the two haves in the Pony. Makes sense to me.

I personally like Fir's idea. It's good. You see then there wouldn't be just NR and I conversing about TTF together but other's our age doing it as well.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 9, 2006)

We've discussed the Pony Splitting within the pony, but the activity there has been low lately anyway.

I think the mods totally vetoed the inn idea anyway.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Aug 9, 2006)

Majimaune said:


> You see then there wouldn't be just NR and I conversing about TTF together but other's our age doing it as well.


Not necessarily. There are some flaws to thinking this. 

Though I am still looking around and trying to see if I can come up with anything, I haven't yet come up with any ideas or thoughts good enough to mention. 

For all can say, it looks we have a good, spacious place to talk about the possible further use of said space.


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 9, 2006)

Majimaune said:


> You see then there wouldn't be just NR and I conversing about TTF together but other's our age doing it as well.




Just for the que, but your forgetting I'm about the same age as you two.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 9, 2006)

@YayGollum: no one said you had to participate.  


Really, we have spots for this and spots for that, but places to mingle with our own age groups...I don't see any. 

I've heard alot of people say this is the 'Tolkien' forum, so we should only talk about Tolkien and not make up silly little Inns to just chit-chat. I disagree. Tolkien is everyone on this forum's common bond, but it doesn't define us. 

I like forums particularly because it gives me a place to learn and grow without having to deal with judgement ('cause face it guys we are all geeks), or having to worry about the sick reality most of us live in. Really, for me, places like TTf are my escape from life, and it's kept me pretty freakin sane over the last few years that my 'real life' has been screwed up. 

I'm not saying that I should rely on forums to keep me sane, but I'll admit that somtimes it kept me going. Maybe this whole thing is getting a little deep and personal, but it's true. 

Those would be my thoughts.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 9, 2006)

At the Firawyn person ---> Of course. I didn't feel obligated. Was merely attempting to answer your questions. Anyways, as I already wrote, my opinion would be to destroy this section (and destroy or merge plenty of others, but oh well  ). To your evil idea for this place, discrimination is evil. What could you have to write about that you would feel uncomfortable about someone far from your age group joining in on? Plenty of diverse age groups can intelligently discuss any subject. It all depends on what they know. Some seventy year olds know all about the latest video games, just as some ten year olds know all about those films before the era of talkies. Also, plenty of people can lie or prefer not to reveal their ages. *hides*


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 9, 2006)

I admit, good point about those people who don't reveil their age, and good point about some seventy year olds knowing all about the hotest vidio games and such...BUT:

It's not discrimination, it's simply an oppertunity to take advantage of a place that is set up for a certain age group.

If some 39 year old pervert wants to pretend he's a thirteen year old little boy, very well, that's part of the risk on the net, but in the long run it still ends up being a good conversation. 

You know I don't know why I'mm even debating this idea with you Yay, it's not like I'm so set on the idea and I must see it happen, though I do think it's a worthwhile idea. For some odd reason you seem to always spark the debater in me...I don't even like debating...dude, you would like my friend Becky, she lives for 'friendly debate'. He,he, she's close to your age too...I should hook you up! Lol!


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 9, 2006)

I always enjoy a good debate, of course. And as to the only point that you added, *sniffs* ah, I remember my high school days, taking an arts as well as crafts class because the science fiction class was already too full. Due to evil restrictions, I could not partake of such a cool opportunity. My arts as well as crafts were only halfheartedly completed as I worked with my ear to the door. *sighs* Oh, how I would mourn for the many missed opportunities of humans of like minds to interact! Such an occurrence would be high on my list of experiences to shield the innocent from, you understand. Besides, some classes had the ability to dance several subjects together into a far more intelluctually pleasing meal.  

Also, we already got rid of the guild idea. Didn't have enough interest to merit their own sections, much like plenty of sections that I still see about, at the moment, but oh well.  Make threads or random little bar type things of your own, if you wish to write with age type peers. Why spread the forum out so much? People don't enjoy rich flavors? *is hungry*


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 10, 2006)

morgoththe1 said:


> Just for the que, but your forgetting I'm about the same age as you two.


Sorry M but I didnt know your age. How old are you?

Go the Age forum where people talk with other people of their own age!!!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 10, 2006)

Talierin said:


> No, we're not putting the inns here, they had their own forum for awhile and it just got too crazy and impossible to mod.


 
I think no inns has already been decided anyway.


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 10, 2006)

Yay, you know, every time I chat with you, a debate always seems to pop up also.



These are strange days....


----------



## Persephone (Aug 10, 2006)

Okay, so what's the word on this thread now? Is it going to be axed or changed into something?


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 10, 2006)

Majimaune said:


> Sorry M but I didnt know your age. How old are you?
> 
> Go the Age forum where people talk with other people of their own age!!!




He,he!  Nice.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, if the age thing goes ahead then strecth the ages out. Like, under 18's, 19-25, 26-30, that sort of thing, cos so fra, theres been an idea of 14-16's? what, me, majimaune and morgoth? hows that gonna help. we dont need a thread/forum for that.


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 11, 2006)

Trust me, there are many more people younger than us on this forum. You just haven't looked hard enough.​


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 11, 2006)

Noldor made a good point. The age rage should definatly be larger that wat I suggested.

Really, if we notice that there is an alarming number of under 18 year olds in the forum, then we can break that groupe up later on. 

Do any mods (besides Elgee) have any opinions on this idea?


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 11, 2006)

I think I remember that Dapence said that the forum (TheTolkienForum) was made mostly out of folk below 18 years old. I don't know. For all I know I might be wrong actually.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 11, 2006)

That may have been a fact at one point, but now, with the movie hype died down, it's back to the old timers *cough* Barley *cough* and a few people who found Tolkien though the movies and it stuck. *looks guilty* Yeah, I'm one of those.


----------



## Ermundo (Aug 11, 2006)

Firawyn said:


> That may have been a fact at one point, but now, with the movie hype died down, it's back to the old timers *cough* Barley *cough* and a few people who found Tolkien though the movies and it stuck. *looks guilty* Yeah, I'm one of those.




HAHA, look's like I'm lucky then, for I was already a fan of Tolkien's works before the movie came out, but I read LOTR the year before the first movie.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 11, 2006)

Another idea is we can devote it to movies, other books other than Tolkien, or gaming. All of these have previously been combined into the Green Dragon.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 11, 2006)

Firawyn said:


> That may have been a fact at one point, but now, with the movie hype died down, it's back to the old timers *cough* Barley *cough* and a few people who found Tolkien though the movies and it stuck. *looks guilty* Yeah, I'm one of those.


 I'm not. I read Fellowship just before the movie came out and thats all because of Adrastia (fellow person on this forum). It's because of her that I also found out about this forum but not until after the movies.

NR's right. If the age thing goes ahead then it should be under 18's, 18-25 stuff like that.


----------



## Majimaune (Aug 22, 2006)

So people is anything going to happen with this forum or it just going to have this thread and be seen as "This isnt being used, lets delete it" cause thats probably whats going to happen.


----------



## Noldor_returned (Aug 22, 2006)

So what's the verdict? Split the Pony or have age forums? Or do we leave this and let everything continue as it is.


----------



## Firawyn (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll make a thread for a poll....let the members choose....then grab an admin!


----------

